# Padded snowboarding pants or impact shorts or both?



## ardrian (Jan 23, 2020)

I want to begin snowboarding and it is hard for me to decide what snowboarding pants to buy and if it makes sense with impact shorts or not?

I wonder what is better, snowboarding padded pants (as outer layer) or snowboarding non padded pants (also as outer layer) and impact shorts under them? Should I buy both?

Because the outer snowboarding padded pants are generously padded at knees and buttocks I wonder does it still makes sense to be used them with impact shorts as both have padding in the buttocks. Padding over padding does it makes sense?

Also I wonder why most people use impact shorts while there are now padded snowboarding pants that include everything that impact shorts have? Are snowboarding padded pants not reliable enough? What you would recommend me to buy?


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

Actually most people don't use either. But definitely no need to double up. If you really wanna avoid the aches and falls that teach you not to do that again just pick one and go with it.


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I think for beginners it's good to protect your knees as well as tailbone, so the padded pants would be a good option. If you get those you don't need impact shorts as well


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

Impact shorts all day long. That first heel-edge catch can leave you in pain for months. I was away with three friends last week, two of whom were in a lot of pain by the second half of the week after landing hard on their arses (it was really icy). One of them was a beginner, the other a very experienced shop owner, so it can happen at any level with a bit of bad luck. Get wrist guards too. And if your livelihood depends on your health, body armour like the Demon FlexForce X D30 top. My beginner friend badly bruised his ribs last week too - more unnecessary pain.


----------



## ardrian (Jan 23, 2020)

Radialhead said:


> Impact shorts all day long. That first heel-edge catch can leave you in pain for months. I was away with three friends last week, two of whom were in a lot of pain by the second half of the week after landing hard on their arses (it was really icy). One of them was a beginner, the other a very experienced shop owner, so it can happen at any level with a bit of bad luck. Get wrist guards too. And if your livelihood depends on your health, body armour like the Demon FlexForce X D30 top. My beginner friend badly bruised his ribs last week too - more unnecessary pain.


My question was if padded pants replace impact shorts and if this replacement is better than impact sorts or worse. I thought that maybe the padding on the impact shorts might move when they are under the snowboarding pants so the protection to the impact might be worse. Maybe the padding on the snowboarding pants stays in place and not moves.


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

ardrian said:


> My question was if padded pants replace impact shorts and if this replacement is better than impact sorts or worse. I thought that maybe the padding on the impact shorts might move when they are under the snowboarding pants so the protection to the impact might be worse. Maybe the padding on the snowboarding pants stays in place and not moves.


The padding won't move in impact shorts, they're snug fitting. It's more likely to be in the wrong place in the pants unless you wear them tight. Plus the shorts will last a long time, whereas the pants can get damaged very easily. Presumably the padded ones would be more expensive to replace.


----------



## ardrian (Jan 23, 2020)

Thank you for the answer. Before your answer it seemed for me that the solution with everything included in one item is the best engineered solution.

Maybe I should show you guys what I intend to buy.

The impact shorts I am thinking buying
04 - Snowboard - DSH 100 Adult - Black
It seems that they have tail bone and hips protection but not so much for buttocks.
The pants I intend to buy have warm seat and removable knee pads.
04 - Snowboard - Men's SNB PA 500 - Burgundy
So maybe they don’t overlap in the protection they offer and maybe should be used together. The shorts don’t have knee pads, only these pants have.

Warm seat equals buttocks protection?

Is that a kind of overlapping or almost not overlapping at all?


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

I use burton impact shorts and they saved my hips and ass many times.
Nice, low profile, no issue wearing them under snb pants, no bulky look.

They also give you awesome protection from cold, when you sit on the chair lift


----------

